

Using pavlovian conditioning to get people to use your software - maxklein
http://maxklein.posterous.com/treat-the-users-of-your-software-like-dogs

======
a-priori
This is interesting, but I see it as an example of social competition rather
than conditioning. If I may hazard a guess: the sales team are all within
earshot of each other, right?

People (and especially salespeople!) are competitive. When someone uses your
software, how often the bell rings is a signal of that person's success -- a
status symbol. Once one person starts using the software, everyone else will
want to show off their success as well, so they adopt it as well.

My prediction: if the salespeople were separated, the bell would become an
annoyance and they would disable it.

------
pmichaud
I wrote a piece of software for myself that does exactly what yours does, and
it rings, exactly like yours does.

